# Boots,& Logger's tie?



## jpvjr (Mar 18, 2008)

Wesco, or Viberg? (I currently use Red Wing 953's in PA.)
How do you make a "logger's tie"? pics?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 18, 2008)

wesco or dont go up tree tom trees


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 18, 2008)

Everything you want to know about shoelaces. I have posted this before BTW.

http://fieggen.com/shoelace/


----------



## slowp (Mar 18, 2008)

I have Wesco calks. Beware the cost of replacement spikes. They are Wesco's "exclusive" design meaning that they only make the spikes that will fit. They cost $40 or so a set. I think it works out to 50 cents a spike and they wear down fast. Otherwise, they're good boots. I'm trying out some Guaranteed To Last Longer Than Your Boots laces. They should wear out this year. I'll see if I can get a free pair. Of laces that is.


----------



## treejunkie13 (Mar 21, 2008)

I use pull cord / starter rope for my boot laces, lasts long time. And I can find it in bright colors!


----------



## gavin (Mar 21, 2008)

viberg are top of the line boots. hand made in victoria b.c. i have two pairs and couldn't be happier with them. www.workboot.com

the loggers tie: after you've laced up all the loops, instead of pushing the end of each lace through the top eye, you push a loop through:







then put the end each lace through the opposite loop you made:





then cinch it up and tie a bow (loop swoop and pull or the rabbit ear method).


----------



## jrizman (Mar 22, 2008)

i found a pair of whites work well for me, but not everyone. i got the low heel...

also, i use leather laces (some places have crappy laces, other good) cause regular laces wear thru my eyelets and damage the leather...


----------



## redprospector (Mar 22, 2008)

jrizman said:


> i found a pair of whites work well for me, but not everyone. i got the low heel...
> 
> also, i use leather laces (some places have crappy laces, other good) cause regular laces wear thru my eyelets and damage the leather...



Good advice on the leather laces. I have a pair of wesco's with an eyelet worn through. I've gone back to leather now.

Andy


----------



## slowp (Mar 22, 2008)

I use duck tape, purple.


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 24, 2008)

gavin said:


> viberg are top of the line boots. hand made in victoria b.c. i have two pairs and couldn't be happier with them. www.workboot.com
> 
> the loggers tie: after you've laced up all the loops, instead of pushing the end of each lace through the top eye, you push a loop through:
> 
> ...




Well, the "logger's tie" sounds convoluted, but I put a reef knot on just about everything .
The other thing is I'll be ordering 1 or the other brand but with all eyes (I bust hooks faster than machines can make them). I have tiny feet, made smaller from frostbite (once in PA, once in Afghanistan):censored: . I lost 3 toes, so it'll depend on who makes a narrower boot.


----------



## redprospector (Mar 24, 2008)

jpvjr said:


> Well, the "logger's tie" sounds convoluted, but I put a reef knot on just about everything .
> The other thing is I'll be ordering 1 or the other brand but with all eyes (I bust hooks faster than machines can make them). I have tiny feet, made smaller from frostbite (once in PA, once in Afghanistan):censored: . I lost 3 toes, so it'll depend on who makes a narrower boot.



White's or Wesco will both custom make your boots to fit your feet. I still have all my toe's, they're just kinda wadded up.
The only problem with the custom boot's is that you'll never be able to go back to over the counter boot's.

Andy


----------



## gavin (Mar 25, 2008)

jpvjr said:


> Well, the "logger's tie" sounds convoluted, but I put a reef knot on just about everything .
> The other thing is I'll be ordering 1 or the other brand but with all eyes (I bust hooks faster than machines can make them). I have tiny feet, made smaller from frostbite (once in PA, once in Afghanistan):censored: . I lost 3 toes, so it'll depend on who makes a narrower boot.



viberg will custom make boots for you. give them a call, they have really good customer service too, i was just in their shop a few days ago. as for the hooks falling off, i've beaten the crap out of these boots in the worst ground that gets logged (the really steep billy-goat single stem ground) and haven't had a single problem with the boots. i got them in 2004 and there hasn't been a single issue with them. the boots there are the model 105 caulk boots. i also have a pair of the model 155 smoke jumpers i wear when i'm forest fire fighting, once again, i have nothing but the best regards for viberg. they take a while to break in, but once they're broken in, they're fantastic.

on a side note, when i was looking for a pair of forest fire fighting boots (they usually dont let us wear caulks because a lot of the helicopters we go up in are contracted from fancy pants city companies...i figure they could put some rubber matts on the floor, but that would be too simple and effective...) anyways and i went into several places, one of which was a well respected cobbler and he said, don't buy any of the boots i have here (he doesn't make his own, he sells name brands and repaires boots), go down to victoria and buy a pair of vibergs. so he basically turned away my business in my best interest.

having said that i can't honestly say i've worn whites or wescos, but basically everybody that works in the bush here on the coast wears vibergs. except when its really wet, then everybody wears the Viking Timberwolf boots (click here). also really good boots.


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 25, 2008)

gavin said:


> viberg will custom make boots for you. give them a call, they have really good customer service too, i was just in their shop a few days ago. as for the hooks falling off, i've beaten the crap out of these boots in the worst ground that gets logged (the really steep billy-goat single stem ground) and haven't had a single problem with the boots. i got them in 2004 and there hasn't been a single issue with them. the boots there are the model 105 caulk boots. i also have a pair of the model 155 smoke jumpers i wear when i'm forest fire fighting, once again, i have nothing but the best regards for viberg. they take a while to break in, but once they're broken in, they're fantastic.
> 
> on a side note, when i was looking for a pair of forest fire fighting boots (they usually dont let us wear caulks because a lot of the helicopters we go up in are contracted from fancy pants city companies...i figure they could put some rubber matts on the floor, but that would be too simple and effective...) anyways and i went into several places, one of which was a well respected cobbler and he said, don't buy any of the boots i have here (he doesn't make his own, he sells name brands and repaires boots), go down to victoria and buy a pair of vibergs. so he basically turned away my business in my best interest.
> 
> having said that i can't honestly say i've worn whites or wescos, but basically everybody that works in the bush here on the coast wears vibergs. except when its really wet, then everybody wears the Viking Timberwolf boots (click here). also really good boots.




My guess is that you can't wear spikes in a chopper due to E/S. hazard. I knew Marines (I was Navy, then PAARNG), in the fleet who would be ordered to get rid of their jungle boots once the spike plate became exposed in their sole. How long do you think your Vibergs'll last (including resoles)? If I could get 5 yrs out of 'em like I do my Red Wings I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## gavin (Mar 26, 2008)

jpvjr said:


> My guess is that you can't wear spikes in a chopper due to E/S. hazard. I knew Marines (I was Navy, then PAARNG), in the fleet who would be ordered to get rid of their jungle boots once the spike plate became exposed in their sole. How long do you think your Vibergs'll last (including resoles)? If I could get 5 yrs out of 'em like I do my Red Wings I'll be a happy camper.



i honestly don't know how long they will last, they've lasted real well so far. have had the caulks for 4 years, although they haven't been used frequently the last 2 years, and my smoke jumpers i've had for over 2 years and they've been abused a lot in the 2 years. i would definately expect them to last well over 5 years though. the only thing tha tmight have to be done is touch up a bit of stitching once in a while (like every year or so) and that costs like 10-20 at a cobbler. clearance has posted a lot about his experience with (and seems to highly recommend) vibergs as well. if you want some more info maybe shoot him a PM. sounds like he's spent a lot of time in vibergs. i imagine the only reason they dont' have such a massive following south of the border and elsewear is because they probably don't have a large distribution out there. here in southwest b.c. everybody in the bush wears vibergs.

in the logging industry people wear caulks in helicopters all the time. i used to wear them in helicopters when i was doing forest engineering. the higher-ups told us we can't wear them because the companies that contract machines to us are usually city helicopters they don't want scrapes and dimples on the floor from caulks.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 26, 2008)

I bought a new pair of redwings mid last year...they lasted me 7 months before i blew out the side of them...I'm looking into getting a set of Wesco's now...as soon as i get the scratch...they seem like good boots


----------



## jpvjr (Mar 26, 2008)

sILlogger said:


> I bought a new pair of redwings mid last year...they lasted me 7 months before i blew out the side of them...I'm looking into getting a set of Wesco's now...as soon as i get the scratch...they seem like good boots



If you didn't leap over the Empire State Bldg in a single bound,(which might damage your boots) RW will repair them free at a cobbler. My non-work boot is a RW 952 (a short version of the 953) I've had them for 16 yrs. I had them resoled 3x & never once payed.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 28, 2008)

Things have changed for Red Wing. They are building boots to compete with all the import brands.
You can still get their hand made boots, but you have to get your dealer to order them out of the back of the catolog.


----------



## sILlogger (Mar 28, 2008)

jpvjr said:


> If you didn't leap over the Empire State Bldg in a single bound,(which might damage your boots) RW will repair them free at a cobbler. My non-work boot is a RW 952 (a short version of the 953) I've had them for 16 yrs. I had them resoled 3x & never once payed.



"normal wear" is what it was called...I'm paying to get them repaired.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a pair of the Viberg Lineman, at $500 a pair they better be good! Heavy if nothing else. I am going to buy another pair from them this spring, something a little lighter as I have gone to work in a plant/mine setting.


----------



## jpvjr (Jun 5, 2008)

I bought the Vibergs. I now know how to fall down (I trip more in them than out of them). I have to either learn to walk, or just guzzle more vodka  
Come to think of it, I like the vodka idea better, if I fall I won't feel it.:monkey:


----------



## SCOOTER (Jun 5, 2008)

*White's*

I bought a pair of the White's Outdoorsman back in the early spring. Bought them because i don't like the higher heel. I just love them, they was very easy to break in, just a couple of days. They seem like they're going to be really good boots.


----------

